# Thanksgiving desserts?



## REO (Nov 18, 2010)

Did I spell that right?






All this T-day dinner talk is getting me hungry!

The most I ever do is maybe a pumpkin pie. Or an apple pie.

Please share all those goodies you all make and help me out of my rut!


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2010)

Some eat it with the meal, some eat it as dessert; but my favorite is 5-cup fruit salad, its a been a holiday staple around our home for years. Its very easy to make...

1 cup mandarin oranges (drained)

1 cup pineapple chunks (drained)

1 cup tiny marshmallows

1 cup shredded coconut

1 cup sour cream

Mix until well blended, then garnish with mandarin oranges.

[since the oranges are delicate, we usually mix everything else first, then carefully fold in the oranges.]


----------



## jayne (Nov 18, 2010)

I love this great chocolate pie recipe. It is so easy (and has ingredients I usually have on hand) and everyone seems to love it. It's very rich so thinner slices are still satisfying. Serve with whipped cream if you like.

Walnut Fudge Pie

1/2 cup packed brown sugar

1/4 cup all-purpose flour

3 eggs, lightly beaten

1/4 butter, melted

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

2 cups (12 ounces) semisweet chocolate chips, melted

1 1/2 cups walnut halves, roughly chopped if you wish

1 unbaked pastry shell (9 inches)

In a bowl, combine the seven ingredients. Pour into pastry shell. Bake at 375 for 30-35 minutes or until set. Cool on a wire rack.

Oh heck, here's another chocolate type pie while I'm at it. This one has more of a consistency like a pecan pie rather than a fudge consistency like the one above. It is equally easy and tasty:

German Chocolate Pie

1 cup chocolate chips

1 large can (not the short one) evaporated milk

3 tablespoons corn starch

1 cup sugar

1/4 cup margarine

1/8 teaspoon salt

2 eggs

1 teaspoon vanilla

1/2 cup chopped nuts

1/2 cup shredded coconut

One bigger or two small unbaked pie shells.

Melt chocolate and margarine. Mix the remaining ingredients, then stir in the melted choc/margarine. Pour into pie shell. Bake at 375 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2010)

Ooh! Yummy!





Thanks!!!

My favorite is

can of drained pineapple

sliced bananas

stir up with strawberry yogurt

sprinkle top with crushed walnuts


----------



## Miniv (Nov 18, 2010)

OMG! These are ALL wonderful!





I'm going to be doing a lot of cutting and pasting.


----------



## wrs (Nov 19, 2010)

This is one of my many favorites:

Pecan Pie Surprise Bars

1 (18.25 ounce) package yellow cake mix

1/2 cup butter, melted

1 egg

1/2 cup packed brown sugar

1 1/2 cups dark corn syrup

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

3 eggs

1 cup chopped pecans. (I always add more.)

Directions

1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease one 9 x13 inch baking pan.

2.Reserve 2/3 cup of the cake mix and set aside. In a large bowl combine the remaining cake mix, melted butter and 1 egg. Mix until crumbly then press mixture into the prepared pan.

3.Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 15 to 20 minutes, until light golden brown.

4.Combine the reserved 2/3 cup cake mix, brown sugar, corn syrup, vanilla and 3 eggs. Beat at medium speed for 1 to 2 minutes. Pour filling over the baked crust and sprinkle with pecans.

5.Return to oven and bake for an additional 30 to 35 minutes, until the filling is set. Cool and cut into 36 bars.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 19, 2010)

This all sounds so yummy I really wish I could cook and or bake.. but just seems to never quite work lol although I am going to try the fruit and marshmallow one.. seeing as it only involves pouring and stirring I think I can handle that one


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's mine and its very festive and pretty! But I really don't measure too much, I mostly just dump stuff until it looks right.

The night before, cook up some miniute rice about a cup or two depending on how many people you need to serve then shove it in the refridgerator overnight

mix together

a can of drained fruit cocktail

a thingy of cool whip

a bunch of tiny marshmellows

add in your rice

dump in your serving cups and add a cherry on top and refridgerate

You need to serve it chilled

For Lisa, we can drizzle Hershey's choclate syrup on top


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> This all sounds so yummy I really wish I could cook and or bake.. but just seems to never quite work lol although I am going to try the fruit and marshmallow one.. seeing as it only involves pouring and stirring I think I can handle that one


Why do you think its one of my favorites? Even I can make it, so I can have it anytime.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a wheat allergy, so I am debating between a gluten-free pumpkin pie (crustless) or pumpkin cheesecake recipe. I think the pie will win because it's easier to make than the cheesecake!


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2010)

Ooh that sounds YUMMY!

Does anyone know how to make apple brown betty? I've always wanted some!

Or how about apple stredel? OMG I'd be in heaven!


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Nov 22, 2010)

Pumpkin Mousse

Ingredients:

* 2 small packages of instant sugar-free vanilla pudding

* 2 cups of no-fat (skim) milk

* 1/2 teaspoon pumpkin spice

* 15 ounce can of pumpkin

* 8 ounces of fat-free Cool Whip

Directions:

1. Make pudding first with the 2 cups of skim milk.

2. Mix in the - spice, pureed pumpkin.

3. fold in the Cool Whip

I serve this as a trifle.

Make a box of gingerbread, cut into cubes. Layer, cake, mouse and more cool whip into a glass bowl.


----------



## minih (Nov 23, 2010)

WE also have a fruit salad with marshmallows but a little different too.

Pineapple

Mandarin Oranges

Cherries

Pecan or Walnut

Coconut

marshmallows

Mix a softened cream cheese in with a large cool whip and stir into fruit and nuts. Let sit for at least an hour before serving


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 23, 2010)

Marty thanks for thinking of me - of course anything is better with chocolate on it


----------



## Erica (Nov 24, 2010)

This is my favorite dessert ever.....and I make it every holidy season

CARAMEL APPLE CHEESECAKE






Ingredients

1-1/2 cups cinnamon graham cracker crumbs (I just use regular - not cinnamon- crumbs as they come in a box)

3/4 cup sugar, divided

1/4 cup butter, melted

1 package (14 ounces) caramels

2/3 cup evaporated milk

1/2 cup chopped pecans, divided

2 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened

2 tablespoons all-purpose flour, divided

2 eggs, lightly beaten

1-1/2 cups chopped peeled apples

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Directions

Place a greased 9-in. springform pan on a double thickness of heavy-duty foil (about 18 in. square). Securely wrap foil around pan.

In a small bowl, combine cracker crumbs, 1/4 cup sugar and butter. Press onto the bottom and 1 in. up the sides of prepared pan. Place on a baking sheet. Bake at 350° for 10 minutes or until lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack.

In a heavy saucepan over medium-low heat, cook and stir caramels and milk until melted and smooth. Pour 1 cup over crust; sprinkle with 1/4 cup pecans. Set remaining caramel mixture aside.

In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese, 1 tablespoon flour and remaining sugar until smooth. Add eggs; beat on low speed just until combined. Combine the apples, cinnamon and remaining flour; fold into cream cheese mixture. Pour into crust.

Place springform pan in a large baking pan; add 1 in. of hot water to larger pan. Bake for 40 minutes. Reheat reserved caramel mixture if necessary; gently spoon over cheesecake. Sprinkle with remaining pecans.

Bake 10-15 minutes longer or until center is just set. Remove pan from water bath. Cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Carefully run a knife around edge of pan to loosen; cool 1 hour longer. Refrigerate overnight.


----------



## REO (Nov 24, 2010)

OMG Erica, that looks YUMMY!!! Thanks!

Congrats on your engagement!


----------

